# Best growth rate I have ever had - Herichthys Carpintis



## marinerm10 (Feb 2, 2010)

Here is visual growth rate of my male Carpintis - he has developed impressively since I bought him back in May of this year. He is now 5 inch - I hope he gets huge, though he's only in a 75g.

May 2010










October 2010


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

:thumb: Good food and Water changes?


----------



## phishes (May 17, 2005)

He looks great!


----------



## Similis (Feb 14, 2007)

Stunning fish..


----------



## marinerm10 (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone - I only started intense water changes around a month and a half ago, so now 2 per week since my tank is more crowded than it should be.

I was doing them every 2 weeks before that but I have a plan for his diet that I follow often and never miss a day.


----------



## wlyons9856 (Sep 16, 2010)

This is a blue Texas right?


----------



## marinerm10 (Feb 2, 2010)

I don't know - I just go by the name Herichthys Carpintis - maybe someone else can help


----------



## cshouston (Aug 29, 2009)

Carpintis are called the Green Texas even though they're from Mexico. The true Texas Cichlid, the blue type, is actually Herichthys cyanoguttatum.


----------



## marinerm10 (Feb 2, 2010)

Update on my Herichtys Carpintis:

He has grown half an inch in a month 5.5 inch and is starting to fill out slightly now.

November 2010


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *marinerm10*,

Your H. Carpintis is looking great. I like the face markings. Looks like he should be a good sized H. Carpintis based on his face size; it looks like he still needs to grow into his face.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## marinerm10 (Feb 2, 2010)

Yeah I think so too - his face is still quite thin he needs to fill out all over. He is coming along though and is such a bully thought he doesn't harm his tank - mates.

For now he is not strong enough to do any damage. Very fun Cichlid for anyone that is looking for one full of character.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

wlyons9856 said:


> This is a blue Texas right?


Yes, blue texas is one of the common names for a Carpintis.


----------



## simo1973 (Jul 22, 2007)

they do grow fast, mine did, started like this 
http://s214.photobucket.com/albums/cc14 ... C00336.jpg
after 6 months
photobuckets gone tits up lol, i will get back with other pics


----------



## marinerm10 (Feb 2, 2010)

Latest update of my Carpintis below. He is super dominant.

Can anyone explain why he has a split in his top fins, it is almost like another one is starting to grow out. Very cool look.

His nuchal hump is starting to shape up nicely too. He is 6 inch now.

Ps. there is also a tiny red dot that you can see just underneath his fin - and it appears on the other side too. Does anyone know what it could be?


----------

